# Minimum age and/or weight for breeding Nigerian Dwarf doe



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to get your opinions on the youngest age and/or weight for breeding Nigerian Dwarf does? I was planning on waiting until at least 10 months old, but one of my 8 month old does got out of the electric fence and one of my bucks also got out and bred her. She is 8 months 1 week old and 38 pounds. Is this OK? like I said, I wanted to wait at least 2 more months, but too late now. 

thanks ahead of time for sharing your opinions


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

That is a bit young for breeding and I don't like to breed them that young but don't panic. This happened to me and they were OK you just need to be very cautious not to overfeed her, you also don't need to under feed her. In all honesty I have lost one doe that was bred young but she got very sick and she was a lot smaller than your doe. Make sure she doesn't get sick or weak. Watch her very closely when her due date gets close as she may need help during kidding. Know the signs of kidding, how to assist, etc. Since she is nearly 40lbs it sounds to me that she is a good weight, I would not worry too much about her. I've had does lighter than her get bred and be fine.(on accident) Was the buck a lot bigger than her or a different breed? It honestly all depends on the doe, but I think with her weight it sounds like she should be fine.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

There are people who breed at that age, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks for your replies. Yes, the buck that bred her was a larger than average Nigerian.

Faith is the 4th doe from the right in the first photo, standing below and to the left of her mother Promise. Elijah is the white and black buck and Moses is the brown buck in the second photo. Elijah looks smaller than Moses in that photo because of the angle and position, but Elijah is actually larger than Moses. Elijah is the buck is the one that bred Faith.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I like to wait until they are 1 1/2 years, but she should be fine. As the others are saying- don't feed her too much and also try to be there when she kids so that you can help if she needs it.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Agreed I think she will be perfectly fine, by the way you have handsome bucks


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------

